
SQLite Source Code: “In place of a legal notice, here is a blessing” - max10541
https://github.com/mackyle/sqlite/blob/master/src/sqlite.h.in
======
max10541
Note: this is not an official SQLite repo. SQLite does not use Git[1].

[1] [https://sqlite.org/whynotgit.html](https://sqlite.org/whynotgit.html)

